# Maxant extractor question



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

In this pic of the 3100P why are the 6 frames positioned in pair next to each other , I wouldn't think it could extract this way without swapping frames around .

http://www.maxantindustries.com/extractors.html


----------



## hjsmith00843 (Jan 17, 2014)

I can not say how well the machine works. But from the reviews I have read, and videos on YouTube. Maxant produces one of the best units out. The honey looks like it is slug past the bee area. I just put 2 empty frames into my Maxant to see how it loads and there is a space between the frames. 


Maybe someone that has actually used the machine will chime in.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

They are not much closer than bigger model, if any. The pairs will extract as completely empty as they can w/out swapping them. Centrifigal force is a wonderful thing.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree they make make good products , just confused by the picture .


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Are you familiar w/ larger extractors and how they work?


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

The picture seems to show 6 frmes extracting radially, and three frames extracting tangentially. The three tangent frames would seemingly have to be switched. The "most common" method of this is extract side A halfway, then flip and extract side B, then flip again and extract side A the rest of the rest of the way. Now, keep this in mind, I have never extracted honey, but i have made two extractors. Without practical experience to teach me better, it seems to me that this would take just as long as only extracting them in a radial manner to begin with. Maxant is a pretty dang good name i nthe extracting business, so I want to make it clear that my guess has absolutely no foundation on experience, talent, skill, or knowledge.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The six frames (in 3 pairs) are positioned in a radial fashion. The 3 single frames are in a tangential position.







The 3 tangents will need to get flipped to extract the backsides. The radial frames will get both sides extracted in the same cycle.

Remember that cells in a comb are _not _horizontal when a frame is held level. The cells tilt upward at about a 15 degree angle, so when positioned in the extractor as shown in radial position, the honey cell is angled towards the extractor drum wall. Also note how the top bars of all the radially positioned frames are oriented similarly, towards the drum wall.


----------



## wirenut501 (Apr 29, 2013)

Laketrout 
I bought this same extractor in the summer of 2013 and it will spin them dry.You will be pleased with this model, if you buy this month from maxant they will ship free!


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for listing the pic Rader , it will help me explain .With the two frames that are placed radially very close together almost touching how can the honey get out of the two sides that are so close together .I would think they would be spaced evenly like the bigger extractors or spokes on a wheel .


----------



## USMCEOD (Jan 5, 2014)

I bought the 3100H ( hand powered ) little cheaper, then put a 1/2" drill on the basket shaft..works like a champ.

Put router speed control box on it, then you can lock the drill switch down then have variable speed control to start extraction.


----------



## Moots (Nov 26, 2012)

laketrout said:


> Thanks for listing the pic Rader , it will help me explain .With the two frames that are placed radially very close together almost touching how can the honey get out of the two sides that are so close together .I would think they would be spaced evenly like the bigger extractors or spokes on a wheel .


laketrout,
I have this extractor, WORKS GREAT! I hear what you're saying...but it works! I kind of think of it like my Television, I don't know that I can explain to you how it works, all I know is that it does.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

laketrout said:


> In this pic of the 3100P why are the 6 frames positioned in pair next to each other , I wouldn't think it could extract this way without swapping frames around .
> 
> http://www.maxantindustries.com/extractors.html


I have. That extractor...radial configuration,no turning of frames...just load and go. Both sides of frame are extracted.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

This extractor seems to be very popular with folks on this site. I'm sure it's well made and Maxant has a very good reputation so this is not a knock on them. However, if I owned this extractor I would just consider it to be a 6 frame radial. I wouldn't waste my time adding 3 additional frames that would extract tangentially and had to be reversed. 

They've designed it this way, squeezing in 3 more frames, so they can call it a 9 frame extractor and still use a small tank (just 18.5" diameter). Save your money until you can buy a larger radial extractor. You won't regret it...they are more efficient and hold their value better if you need to sell it down the road.


----------



## Moots (Nov 26, 2012)

SWM said:


> This extractor seems to be very popular with folks on this site. I'm sure it's well made and Maxant has a very good reputation so this is not a knock on them. However, if I owned this extractor *I would just consider it to be a 6 frame radial. I wouldn't waste my time adding 3 additional frames that would extract tangentially and had to be reversed.
> *
> They've designed it this way, squeezing in 3 more frames, so they can call it a 9 frame extractor and still use a small tank (just 18.5" diameter). Save your money until you can buy a larger radial extractor. You won't regret it...they are more efficient and hold their value better if you need to sell it down the road.


***emphasis added*

SWM, 
I don't know if anyone would argue this point...Wait, on second thought, we're beekeepers....I'm SURE someone will argue the point. 
But regardless, I agree, I have all mediums and have never bothered to load the 3 tangential frames into my extractor. Inquired briefly with the Maxant Rep at the ABF convention and he confirmed that most everyone simply loads the 6 radial frames.

I assume the real purpose of the 3 tangential slots is to allow the extractor to extract deeps if needed.

While I wouldn't take issue with the fact that a larger, more expensive extractor may be "more efficient", I've seen nothing to suggest that these great little extractors don't hold their value as well as any, As a matter of fact, I seldom to never see one for sale, and when/if you do, they don't stay available for long.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

SWM said:


> This extractor seems to be very popular with folks on this site. I'm sure it's well made and Maxant has a very good reputation so this is not a knock on them. However, if I owned this extractor I would just consider it to be a 6 frame radial. I wouldn't waste my time adding 3 additional frames that would extract tangentially and had to be reversed.
> 
> They've designed it this way, squeezing in 3 more frames, so they can call it a 9 frame extractor and still use a small tank (just 18.5" diameter). Save your money until you can buy a larger radial extractor. You won't regret it...they are more efficient and hold their value better if you need to sell it down the road.


I looked at the larger models and chose not to go that route at this time. Why....mainly convenience. If one is pulling frames/supers as they are capped, extract and put back on ...unless you are extracting large volumes...the smaller size is easier to manage if you need to move it around, there is almost no "waste" honey at the bottom and it takes up less space. I agree that I usually use it as a 6 frame u nit but occasionally do extract deep frames. If I find down the road that I am extracting 20 frames at once on a regular basis then I will get a larger unit at that time.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I like the size of the 6 frame extractors and I think it will easily do up to 10 hives , I also like the price I can stay in the 850.00 range and not get up to the 1350.00 range with the bigger units .I believe the frames on the dadant ranger are spaced evenly does anyone know for sure .


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Good feedback on my post guys. I honestly hadn't thought about the 3 tangential slots being used for deeps. There is definitely a need for a small radial that is compact and gets the job done well and this one seems to meet that need very well at a reasonable price by today's standards.

I'm speaking from a frame of reference (no pun intended) that is way out of date. I bought my Dadant 20 frame in 1989 for $799.00. It holds any size frame and I can also use it for a smaller number of frames as long as it's balanced. So I'm spoiled with having a larger extractor. I can certainly understand why a small beekeeper would not want to spend $1000+ with just a few hives.

Carry on while I take my afternoon nap...


----------



## Moots (Nov 26, 2012)

OK,
SWM got me thinking about my Maxant 3100P Extractor. While the 1400P is a beautiful machine, and I'd love the added capability, at 26" in diameter and near double the price, it's quite a jump.

So, I'm wondering has Maxant ever considered and would there be a market for something in between the two...Specifically, for mediums only?

Not sure what the numbers are, but I've done it and know there's quit a trend among hobbyist to go all mediums. Therefore, the ability for an extractor to extract deeps adds ZERO value for me, in fact, it's a negative, it puts me buying a bigger, more expensive machine, for capacity, deeps, that I'll NEVER use.

Which got me wondering, the 3100P is 18.5 inches in diameter...Looking at some very rough numbers, I would think by bumping up it's diameter very little, say 1 3/4" to 2" and making a basket designed strictly for mediums, I think it could easily double the capacity of the 3100P from 6 to AT LEAST 12 frames radially...possibly as many as 18.

If the current motor can handle 6 mediums and 3 deeps, I doubt 12 mediums would require an upgrade to the motor. Assuming you could configure it to fit more than 12 frames, load may or may not be an issue at some point.

Regardless, is this feasible, or am I missing something? :scratch:
How much would the slight size increase affect the price? It certainly wouldn't be anywhere near double (the 1400P isn't even double it's price) and as I said, this change would easily double its capacity for mediums, maybe even triple it.

I'd be interested!!! Am I the only one.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

70's, 80's, 90's we made all size extractors, it was ridiculous! So yes, we did make those extractors........2 frame, 4, 8, 12, 16 frame. You name it, we made it at one point or another.
To answer some questions, we haves no intention to make a "in between 3/6/9-20 frame extractor" at this time.
By increasing the diameter, and frame capacity means increasing the motor output.
This all comes with a price jump. So in short, its not a viable option.
Its a viable option with companies that have their extractors outsourced and built in foreign countries.

To address the question of the frames sitting close together. 
Yep, its very deceiving when you see it. 
When that basket is spinning, gravity is at work. 
The frames will pull themselves to the outer ears and allow the honey to escape from the 1/4" gap.
I was a skeptic myself when we redesigned the basket, until we tested it.


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm a little late to the thread, but I know what you are saying and have another explanation. If you think about taking off the cover of the hive and looking down on the box, you will usually see straight down through the frames. This is because the frames always have the gap of bee space between the frames. The extractor takes advantage of this 1/2" for the honey to get out between the frames. There is also a small metal bar between the frames that increases the spacing a little more, but it does fully come out.

To add onto that, they made the basket so that the frames can only go in the correct way, which is that the top bar is out. This takes advantage of the fact that the comb is slightly angled down. By making the top bars on the outside, all of the honey comes out easily.

I used a hand crank extractor from the guild for a year and my arm hurt and I got about a gallon of honey per box. I got the power version of this and now get almost 2 gallons of honey per box, letting it spin for 20-30 min at a time. Great extractor.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

laketrout said:


> In this pic of the 3100P why are the 6 frames positioned in pair next to each other , I wouldn't think it could extract this way without swapping frames around .
> 
> http://www.maxantindustries.com/extractors.html


I have one of those...it works well. It is a radial extractor and honey is released from both sides with no switching or repositioning of frames.


----------

